

Best Way to Learn VBA for Excel - Ian999

Did some Googling for learning VBA for Excel and didn&#x27;t find any standout resources. I know some java and python. Anyone have any suggestions of resources they have found useful. Thank you!
======
nanis
Refer to Microsoft's reference:

[http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/office/ee861528%28v=...](http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/office/ee861528%28v=office.15%29.aspx)

Also, use the Object Browser in the Macro Editor to browse the list of
available objects, methods, and properties. If you need more information on a
particular object, search MSDN. E.g.,

[https://www.google.com/search?q=worksheet+object+site%3Amsdn...](https://www.google.com/search?q=worksheet+object+site%3Amsdn.microsoft.com)

------
kevin_morrill
Record Macros and inspect the code to learn the object model.

~~~
Ian999
Thanks for the response. I'm looking for a more comprehensive way to learn it
though.

------
caseyf7
If you know Python, you may prefer xlwings to learning VBA.

------
gotorazor
Ditto. I cannot find a good source to learn VBA either.

